
Updating Google Maps with Deep Learning and Street View - dsr12
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/05/updating-google-maps-with-deep-learning.html
======
natch
There's an additional challenge in Taiwan, where due to the superior pinyin
transliteration system being politically unpalatable (because it originates
with the self-described communist government of mainland China), they have
eschewed pinyin and have never settled on one consistent romanization scheme
for street names.

Therefore in Taiwan there are places where you can see the street name spelled
in different ways on two sides of the same street.

Of course this isn't a problem for the Chinese characters, only for the
romanized spellings, to the extent those are of interest to Google's data
collectors.

